
Google Hangouts Chat - alooPotato
https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/move-projects-forward-one-placehangouts-chat-now-available/
======
komali2
I would pay cash money to read an interview with a higher-up about what the
fuck is happening at google with all these chat apps.

Tech Journalists, somebody, ask a C suite or even just a team lead, "why are
there fifteen chat apps and what is the google chat app long term strategy."
Then link your patreon.

Where are these kids hiding? I'm in South Bay all the time - which bar do I
need to and who do I need to feed alcohol to until I get answers? It's to me
the world's greatest unsolved mystery.

~~~
gervase
Based on the article from earlier today [0], my new theory is that engineers
at Google have realized that the best way to get promoted is to launch a big,
shiny product (regardless of need, market fit, etc), and the easiest way to
get a big, shiny product is to just re-launch the same projects over, and
over, and over. Who cares about long-term product strategy as long as you get
your promotion?

Seems like a classic case of employees optimizing for local maxima, at the
expense of the global maximum.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16483241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16483241)

~~~
iamdave
_the easiest way to get a big, shiny product is to just re-launch the same
projects over, and over, and over_

Replace Google with Nintendo.

And before you get angry at me (and I would maybe say justifiably because I
grew up with Nintendo as well), I recommend you sit through a few episodes of
Zero Punctuation! covering any of the following titles: Mario, Legend of
Zelda, Metroid or Smash Brothers and tell me if you detect a theme that that
curmudgeon Croshaw is trying to get across.

(Spoiler alert: Outside of their hardware division, Nintendo seems
depressingly want for original ideas and IPs as far as gaming franchises go,
which is probably a good thing to see Nintendo getting into the 'maker'verse
with the switch cardboard stuff)

~~~
sweden
You quote "re-launch the same projects over, and over, and over" and then you
mention Metroid, one of the "less milked" Nintendo's franchises. And even
Smash Bros, which has about 4 games in the entire 20 year span of the
franchise.

Even Mario and the Legend of Zelda, which have many many games, try to present
something unique and innovative every game.

I don't like to be frontal but I get a feeling that you don't have any idea of
what you are talking about.

~~~
iamdave
You're making the argument that Nintendo refreshes and tries to innovate
within these franchises and producing more games by volume, I'm making the
argument that it's not about how different this year's Mario game is from last
year's Mario game, it's about me being tired of Mario games from Nintendo and
wanting to see some new IP. Splatoon is right now the most recent name I can
think of to come out of House Nintendo as a wholly original game IP. Before
that I think the first new original name to come from them was Pikmin.

And I'm NOT the only person who thinks this way. Nintendo has said so
_themselves_. Five years ago[1]. And we're still got a new device with the
same familiar platform drop titles: Mario, Mario Kart and Zelda.

[1][https://www.nbcnews.com/technology/nintendo-admits-it-
needs-...](https://www.nbcnews.com/technology/nintendo-admits-it-needs-new-
video-game-franchise-6c10596642)

At least Naughty Dog, the creators of Crash Bandicoot got out of their comfort
zone and explored multiple different IP, despite Crash ostensibly being to the
PS1 what Mario was to the N64, and Sonic the Hedgehog was to the Sega
Dreamcast.

~~~
Volt
>it's about me being tired of Mario games from Nintendo and wanting to see
some new IP

So the truth comes out. But the thread is about Google employees redoing the
same thing to get promotions with no long-term strategy, which leads to a lot
of product churn. What does Nintendo _actually_ have to do with this? If you
have grievances with Nintendo, I don't think this is the thread to do it
unless you in fact have something productive to add to the conversation.

~~~
iamdave
It started out with

 _the easiest way to get a big, shiny product is to just re-launch the same
projects over, and over, and over_

As someone commented about Hangouts, and me comparing it to other instances
where we see similar behavior in the video game space.

It was meant to merely be an analogy and we got off the rails a bit, this was
never intended to be some kind of long-winded jab at Nintendo for its own
sake.

------
alooPotato
Our team at Streak has been using the product for several months now and are
pretty happy with it.

The killer feature for us is the threading model. We found Slack to be really
hard to follow in a really active channel and worse, hard to catch up on if
you've been away for a while. Its easy to skim the threads to see which are
important. One thing that might be jarring for people coming from slack is
that the entire thread moves to the bottom (newest) any time there is a new
message in the thread. Similar to email but in a chat product, you really see
it moving around - just took some getting used to for us.

We also found the search to be really good. I don't really have a hard time
finding things as I did in Slack - I think the threading also really helps
here.

Adoption was pretty quick in our company because it works with the old
(regular?) hangouts chat thats built into gmail so people were already used to
using that.

It's definitely not as feature rich as slack but for a new product, it works
for us. I wish there were more integrations with 3rd parties (looking at you
github).

~~~
chu4n
> I wish there were more integrations with 3rd parties (looking at you
> github).

Not arguing against your general point, but just wanted to point out there is
in fact a Github bot for Chat (try "@Github").

------
FreakyT
I already find Google's handling of their chat software utterly nonsensical,
but this one arguably takes the cake for ridiculousness, considering they
_already have_ a chat product called "Hangouts".

There is definitely no chance of branding confusion there.

~~~
JorgeGT
But now you can have _five_ Google IM apps in your phone! Allo, Duo, Hangouts,
Hangouts meet, Hangouts chat... am I missing any? Definitely Franz Kafka is
alive and well as Google's messaging PM.

~~~
ucaetano
My guess is that the original hangouts will be deprecated, leaving:

Consumer:

\- Video: Google Duo

\- Messaging: Google Allo

Enterprise:

\- Video: Hangouts Meet

\- Messaging: Hangouts Chat

~~~
alooPotato
This seems right.

The tricky part is what will they do in Gmail? Gmail is used by businesses and
currently has Hangouts Chat built in. But Gmail is also used by consumers so
will they have allo integrated into that too?

Gmail seems like a big entry point for chat - not sure how they are going to
solve that one if they split up the chat products as you suggested.

~~~
andybak
The point is that business and personal overlap for a lot of us. I don't want
separate products.

Are my professional contacts business if we're socializing?

Are my personal contacts personal if they are also clients?

I don't segregate my life cleanly into business/personal and I certainly don't
want to double the number of installed apps because marketing.

~~~
euyyn
Counterpoint: I don't message my group of friends over Slack to socialize. And
I don't message my teammates and coworkers over Whatsapp groups to organize
projects.

~~~
Vraxx
Counter-Counterpoint: My group of friends has a slack channel that we use
essentially as an IRC chatroom where we organize long term events, plan
evening activities, and chat about an assortment of topics. Nothing about
Slack makes it less useful as a personal communication tool as opposed to
business communication.

~~~
euyyn
Does something about this new app make it less useful as a personal
communication tool as opposed to business communication, for the use case of
how you communicate with your friends?

------
osel
So do I have this straight....

\- Classic Hangouts (deprecated?), has chat, works with most browsers and all
devices [0].

\- Hangouts Meet is the new Hangouts (for Apps (sorry G Suite)), has chat,
chrome only. Poor device support.

\- Hangouts Chat, is chat, GApps only, doesnt appear to work at all.

I truly wonder how much worse it can get.

[0]
[https://support.google.com/a/answer/7303775?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/7303775?hl=en)

------
defen
Hey look, another "I need a promotion" chat product from Google. Incredible
impact.

~~~
indogooner
I had the same thought. May be after so many underwhelming messaging/talk
products from Google I am imposing my bias but seems like now there are too
many people in 'rest and vest'[1] mode at the top along with of course 'I need
a promotion'

[1] [https://www.businessinsider.in/Inside-the-world-of-
Silicon-V...](https://www.businessinsider.in/Inside-the-world-of-Silicon-
Valleys-coasters-the-millionaire-engineers-who-get-paid-gobs-of-money-and-
barely-work/articleshow/59942927.cms)

------
jdoliner
I'm honestly starting to believe that Google's fleet of chat products is the
most elaborate / expensive April fool's joke they've ever pulled.

------
blhack
It almost seems like satire at this point. Maybe this is all actually a long
con to drive everybody back to IRC (or keep them there if they never left).

~~~
sandos
They already drove everyone I know to FB messenger. A long time ago.

~~~
mirhagk
It's sad and true. FB messenger is such a crappy thing but google still
manages to be worse than it. I think the last time I used a messaging app that
doesn't consistently crash and fail on the basics (scrolling, pasting text)
was when I used MSN messenger. That was also the last time I could use a
single messaging app to message everyone

~~~
lambda_lover
Luckily my friend group has slowly migrated away from FB Messenger thanks to
the battery life impact (substantial, in our experience) and hamfisting of
Stories/Ads into the app.

For the most part, we're back on SMS now. Personally I'm hoping AOL releases
AIM mobile soon and we can finally go full circle to my first messaging
client.

~~~
blhack
I'd love SMS if apple would stop screwing around with it re: imessage.

------
mxuribe
Instead of creating the weekly/monthly/latest G-powered chat product, why
doesn't Google go all-in to leverage something like the matrix protocol?

Gmail is so successful and it leverages the universal, decentralized email
protocols. For non-techy users its clear the value platforms like gmail bring.
Yet, there are so many tech-savvy users who COULD be managing their own
mail/smtp servers and infrastructure but instead CHOOSE to still use gmail. I
think there is an opportunity here for google on chat, and it does not involve
constantly designing a new chat product almost every frickin' week.

I firmly believe that google could build a single/final chat product but
leverage an open (and distributed) protocol like matrix...and still win mind-
share, market-share, make enough money on ads (displayed in the chat product),
allow for 3rd-party integrations, etc. But, hey, whatever.

------
Numberwang
You guys should skip this. On google i/o there is plans to introduce "Google
Verb" which is a new chat platform something using AI something which lets you
communicate using only verbs and culturally vetted smileys.

I for one will be on Verb, at least until Skype Edge is out.

~~~
brokenmachine
Only verbs and smileys? Sounds great, sign me up at once!

Actually, I should say, ":-) sign :P"

Who needs nouns anyway?

------
rekoros
Time to update! [https://sameroom.io/chat-
timeline.pdf](https://sameroom.io/chat-timeline.pdf)

------
pacetherace
"We are Google and we know what is best for you. Go ahead and use it until we
realize something else is best for you. Oh, and BTW if you think our UI is bad
then you don't know what is best for you."

------
colept
I'm inclined to say that going all in on a Google chat product is like betting
it all on a slot machine.

~~~
OmarIsmail
This is an inane criticism. How many business services has Google released?
How many have shut down? Let's get empirical here.

~~~
komali2
Well, a business decision can be driven by all product decisions, and if we
look at the weird consumer/business crossover with Google the empirical answer
is "probably just use slack."

Timelines:

1\. Google voice gains voicemail functionality. Gains SMS functionality. Gains
"make phone call" functionality.

2\. Google Voice deprecated in favor of Hangouts. Hangouts gains SMS
functionality. Gains "make phone call" functionality." Gains "receive phone
call" functionality.

3\. Google Hangouts "receive phone call" functionality removed.

4\. Google voice gets a makeover. No new functionality, better UI though.

5\. Google Hangouts SMS functionality deprecated.

6\. Allo released. Duo released. Nobody is sure why.

7\. Google Hangouts converted to "enterprise app."

8\. Google Hangouts deprecated in favor of Google Hangouts Chat?

Other lost Google Products:

1\. Gmail -> Inbox? Nobody knows

2\. CAPTCHA

3\. Google Site search

4\. Picasa -> Converted to Google Photos (not so bad really)

5\. Helpouts

6\. Moderator (used by President Obama!!!)

7\. Hello

8\. Wave

9\. Meebo -> Plus

Fucks sake even Google Maps Engine and Google Spaces was discontinued lol.

Here's a fun article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_products#Discon...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_products#Discontinued_products_and_services)

~~~
OmarIsmail
A business decision can be driven by all product decisions, but that would be
a bad way to make a business decision.

Look at that discontinued list and look at the business services that have
been discontinued, can you find any? Can you find more than 5? Look at G-Suite
+ GCP (Google's business offerings) and tell me how many there are. There are
dozens. Many of which have been around for 10+ years (Email, Docs, Sheets,
Analytics). So if I'm a business, making a business decision about a new
business service from Google it's an incredibly safe bet that this service
will be around for the long hall.

You can point to consumer services to try and discount that... but you'd be
wrong to, and I think you know that.

~~~
komali2
Why does it have to be marketed as a business service to be considered a
business service? We used Hangouts at my last job until it started shitting
the bed in Firefox and Google told us to move to Allo or Duo or whichever. Yea
we weren't a 50+ enterprise account, we were just a little English school in
Taiwan, but we were a business using a google service that got shafted.

~~~
OmarIsmail
Business service = you pay for it, either directly or as part of your G-Suite
subscription. I don't believe you that they told you to move to Allo/Duo.
Hangouts works, still works, and will continue to work for the near future. It
has hundreds of millions of users.

~~~
mirhagk
Depends on your definition of works. Hangouts is the only piece of software
that is less reliable than visual studio.

------
wgjordan
> To get started, go to www.chat.google.com on the web or download the app on
> your desktop or mobile devices.

Correct link is chat.google.com, no www.

~~~
defen
Blog post has been up for an hour and that's still not fixed...how is that
even possible.

~~~
grafporno
I have no idea, but the Google Blog is weirdly unoptimized for something so
public-facing/PR related. Can't find the relevant HN thread, but somebody
pointed out that on another Google Blog post, the author managed to upload
something like a 4000x4000px image of himself that then got displayed as
something like 80x80px.

When you open up chrome dev tools, the blog post is 19.2 mb (!). And they are
all like that (e.g. [https://www.blog.google/topics/arts-culture/just-flick-
wand-...](https://www.blog.google/topics/arts-culture/just-flick-wand-harry-
potter-history-magic-google-arts-culture/) 92.2 mb).

------
013a
In this thread: Google needs to stop making chat apps that I'll never use.

This is a core G-Suite product for businesses. Right now, Google has no
internal products that compete here.

Their MO so far is to move Hangouts to be G-Suite/Business centric, whereas
Allo/Duo are consumer. If you are still using Hangouts as a consumer, you're
behind the times.

Yes they need to clean up their Hangouts naming scheme. Yes they have Voice
that's just kinda dangling there unloved. Yes, they could integrate
SMS/Voice/Allo/Duo better.

But frankly, I don't get all the hate. HN loves startups and experimentation
and mistakes, but Google isn't allowed to do that? HN hates when Google
deprecates products, but they have too many messaging apps? They'll get there.
I'd take their messaging ecosystem today over 3 years ago; Allo is amazing.

~~~
jsight
I get your point, but why reuse the Hangouts brand for a completely different
product while deprecating the old one?

And I definitely would take their ecosystem of 3 years ago over today.
Hangouts was the main chat app and it integrated my SMS and Google Voice
pretty nicely at the time. Also, I'd like to go back even further and get back
XMPP federation.

Now, I have the chat platform that I still use (consumer Hangouts), a few that
noone uses (Allo & Duo), and some new ones that noone uses.

This pivoting is grating not great.

~~~
013a
My guess: Its an enterprise product, so they want to help ease that transition
and encourage enterprise users to adopt it. I imagine there will come a day
when the "Hangouts" brand disappears, from both Meet and Chat.

------
fh973
Amazing that something like this is possible.

When I was a SWE at Google, I thought about switching to the PM role. A PM
told me that PMs are the secret emperors of Google. Sounded good then but now
I think I finally got it: they are the only ones acting in a meaningful way.

As there is no overarching strategy to be followed, it seems like they can
launch whatever they want if it "sgtm" to someone above. Launch done,
promotion package complete for quite a few people, everyone happy.

~~~
asdfasasf
How are Google PM's? I work at Amazon and the PM's seem to act like
secretaries that manage the deadlines for each projects deliverable and when
those dates slip, they page people until they get back on track. Don't even
get me started on region build TPM's.

~~~
dingdongding
I think by PM at Google he meant Product Manager and by PM at Amazon you mean
Program Manager?

~~~
fh973
Yes. PM @ Google is product management. Seems like 5 years later the ivory
tower world view is still in effect.

------
ajkjk
I wonder why some UI designer thought it wouldn't be annoying to have a
quarter of the screen taken up on the top and bottom with massive useless
bars.

Maybe they only test on huge monitors and smartphones?

------
AdmiralAsshat
And yet somehow Pidgin with GTalk still works on my desktop.

I really have no idea how. I'm pretty sure Google said they would completely
kill the GTalk plugin over the summer. But I'm not asking questions.

------
wcfields
So after reading this and trying to enable on my own GSuite and getting
nothing but errors I see this: "Chat will be made available over the next 7
days. "

So I expect over the next 7 days I'll have at least 20 emails from GSuite
power users of why I haven't enabled it yet.

~~~
jtokoph
This is immensely confusing since the first paragraph of the blog post says:
"Today, we’re making Chat generally available". I think this is becoming more
common too, especially with GSuite releases.

------
gringoDan
At this point Google has out-Hooli'ed Hooli...you'd be hard-pressed to write
better satire than this.

------
oh-kumudo
Google is losing its mind. Funny that as essential as chat app is for an
internet company, Google fails to push a consistent one to the market because
of internal politics.

------
onestone
Any bets on how their next IM app will be named? My pick is Hangouts Talk.

~~~
komali2
It's about time for the "adding new words" portion in the Google What-The-
Fuck-Is-This-For product cycle. Last time we had that was Allo and Duo, before
that was Plus. The "filler projects" just have normal nouns like Inbox or
Photos or whatever.

------
lousken
Killed rss reader, created dozens of useless chat clients

\- Google

------
aetimmes
I'd argue that someone needs to needs to make a Google Chat Product equivalent
of the Cleveland Browns Quarterback Graveyard jersey
([https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Clb2inPWAAAh3lX.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Clb2inPWAAAh3lX.jpg)),
but Google seems intent on circumventing that possibility by using pants-on-
head moronic namespacing.

~~~
dhimes
Missed Griffin...But that list certainly makes its point.

------
melq
Another Google chat app? Anyone want to start a pool on how long it will last?

------
chadbennett
It looks like the announcement was a little premature. We tried for about 30
minutes to sign up with no luck.

The link to the official page is not resolving in the official blog post and
the Techcrunch article.

When you do make it to the correct page, it is still showing the early adopter
program registration.

~~~
Nullabillity
I just get to the upsell landing page, despite already being signed into a
GSuite account.

~~~
chadbennett
Looks like they fixed it.

------
ProAm
Im tired of trying to adopt and stay current with Googles ever changing "This
is what you should use" product line.

------
bpchaps
Is anyone else expecting this to be, or turn into a complete shitshow like the
current hangouts is?

------
cmurf
When I think of Google, I think of search. And then there's Hangouts which has
no search at all. Mark text or calls as spam in Google Voice? They still come
through on Hangouts, the only way to prevent it so to find the buried block
option.

Google and chat is the Peter Principle in action. And everyone who has tried
has failed. The idea anyone's been promoted is hilarious.

~~~
philsnow
> And then there's Hangouts which has no search at all.

[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#chats](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#chats)

or search for "is:chat" in gmail.

------
amluto
Next year they'll come full circle and release Google Chat Talk.

------
reustle
I generally like you Google, but your lack of support keep me away from your
business products wherever possible.

Let me pay you.

~~~
wstrange
You _can_ pay for products if you wish (Gsuite).

~~~
peatmoss
True, but the bulk of users seem to be using free versions, and thus product
design follows whatever crazy motivations Google has.

Aside: Just moved my vanity domain to Fastmail, and it feels refreshingly like
a paid product that hasn’t been fscked with endlessly for dubious reasons. I
suppose that may be a feature of being an old school paid-for service.

------
codegladiator
Now every single new feature is a new app. Every app has ONE killer feature.

------
nanexcool
I haven't been able to video chat using Hangouts for a long time now. Chrome
on Windows 10 or Chrome on Ubuntu 17.10, I click the video button and...
nothing.

Works on Android though.

------
e2e4
Google should fix the regular hangouts first; I constantly am having troubles
with it; and I am not the only one: a post from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16383525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16383525)

"Is Hangouts being so bad the reason for the popularity of Slack?"

------
dilap
Haha, this is hilarious. Can anyone keep track of all the Google chat apps?
(And the only one that was pleasant to use was the original gchat, which they
stupidly threw away.)

This makes for an interesting juxtaposition with the guy who quit Google
because he couldn't get a promotion. I guess the the way to get promoted at
Google is to make a chat app? ;-)

------
thrillgore
Finally, Google delivers the business chat app of 2016!

What the fuck are they doing with messaging apps? Is this going to be retired
in a year?

------
Pigo
Everyone is talking about how this won't be a good chat app, but isn't this
more like Jira than Slack? If it's a good alternative to Jira, I'd be glad try
it out. I personally can't stand Jira, and not able to use VSOnline. I just
never have a suitable alternative to suggest when I found out a team needs to
use it.

~~~
ProAm
Except you only have 18 months to use it before it's abandoned.

~~~
oldcynic
...and 3-6 before they release a new Hangout Business Chat or some such that's
better because.

------
ikeboy
Yup, this looks like ... it does ... something

------
ironjunkie
never using Google for anything remotely related to Chats again

------
derrikcurran
Will I be able to search my Hangouts Chat messages on Android? Because I can't
with Hangouts. Seriously.

~~~
what_ever
Yes.

------
bighi
Is this a joke?

------
dreamfactored
On functionality (not google product history etc), is this worth switching a
small 40 person company from slack? Killer feature in slack for us is probably
granularity of alerting and mobile desktop handoff (read a message on one and
that carries across), and full featured mobile.

------
iamdave
I'm taking the over: 18 months before Google kills it, replaces with another
messaging application.

------
bingobob
too many people are thinking that a one fit solution can work for everyone but
Google are massive and they can afford to have many product to suit their
customers needs, Microsoft also has this with Skype, Skype for Business and
Microsoft Teams.

Skype will always be consumer focus and it has built in video.

Skype for Business a old product bad UI that was called Lync is being replace
with Teams.

Teams Fantastic product but i don't ever see consumers using it business its
great check it out if you have 365.

and don't forget microsoft has there old system call messenger that they merge
into Skype.

now we look at Google also all these new chat systems are build on WebRTC,
HTTP2.0 & QUIC all built to be fast.

anything in G Suite has a requirements of Google Account, high SLA, standards
compliance & data retention

Hangout Meet - be a easy video chat app Hangout Chat - be a group/teams chat
app

both Allo and Duo work without any account creation all you need is a SMS
verify and it works off a mobile number for area of the world that don't
bother with creating accounts or maybe some beginnings of supporting a
imessage type service so this would be a big change to Google whole systems
and thinking around how that layers in with other services.

but there now gearing up to add the Google account layer with the latest
teardown its coming and soon as the new smart display depend on duo having
google account

Allo - be a modern consumer chat app Duo - be a modern video app Hangouts - be
legacy

now this is what i would do to merge the system once they add Google Account
support then i can see they will be able to build a layer to import legacy
hangout chats into the allo system and in the end maybe even swapping out the
hangout backed with allo's two different views/UI on a centralize base. this
would keep the internet happy and most people would be no wiser but then allo
people can talk with hangout people and the two apps would be 100% feature the
same just a bit of paint difference.

------
ew
Interesting. Some real challenges getting started on day 1.

Now I'm seeing that the Github bot is created by something called Linovi
Developments which has a busted ass website and fewer than 100 Github users
authorized it... fishing?

------
pmlnr
We should all just go back using ICQ, it would make things much simpler.

------
cpeterso
Does Hangouts Chat support browsers other than Chrome? Given that Hangouts
Meet doesn't support Firefox or Edge yet, so I kinda doubt Hangouts Chat would
be any different.

------
threatofrain
Definitely not diminishing the criticisms on brand confusion lodged by other
comments here, but I would praise all the very assuring security and
compliance features.

------
fh973
I have only one question: can I disable it in GSuite without disabling the
Gmail "chat" and this "Hangouts" thingy that you schedule via calendar?

------
e12e
> "In case you’re wondering, Chat is compatible with Hangouts and works with
> your existing contacts."

Well no shit. A "contact" is a userid at a Google controlled service. If
they'd managed to not be able to address _their own siloed users_ , that'd be
pretty sad?

Also: with email, you can email people.

> "To get started, go to chat.google.com on the web or download the app on
> your desktop or mobile devices."

So no Gnu/Linux client, only a Android/Linux client. Why am I not surprised.

------
rednerrus
Google Hangouts Chat is no Slack...

~~~
f-penelope
Sounds great to me :)

------
luord
Good grief: Talk, Hangouts, Meet, Allo, Duo, Hangouts Chat... When does it
stop?

------
jzig
nope.

